# ماكينات تصنيع الصابون السائل



## امير الهوارى (26 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
 الى محبى التميز
ماكينات تصنيع السلفونك وحدات كامله .
ماكينات تصنيع الصابون السائل باحجامها بايه من 500 كجم الى 15000 كجم وباسعار ممتازه . 
للاستعلام 
يمكن الاتصال على 01127377355


----------



## ملكه فى بيتى (10 أبريل 2014)

ممكن اسعار معده تصنيع الصابون السائل حجم ال 500 كجم


----------



## asmaa1314 (18 أبريل 2014)

هو مفيش أقل من 500 كجم؟


----------



## mon mon (7 نوفمبر 2014)

مفيش صور واسعار لو سمحت


----------



## الجريسي (7 فبراير 2015)

نرجو وضع صور للماكينات وبيان المنشا والسعة الانتاجية والاسعار .


----------

